# quail & pheasent traegerized



## aussie84 (Apr 24, 2011)

hi, again

today i am doing quail and pheasent,  on the traeger, was gunna use the WSM, but after the effort we put in yeasterday celebrating Easter i am in no condition to be using any sort of of wood chopping instrument. 

i had a butchers at cowgirls game birds thread, and would like to ask permission off her to use the bacon taters.  they look fantastic and so do the birds.  promise to try and do justice to it. 

right then, the quail

6 off, marinated in

red wine ( shiraz ), red wine viniger, juniper berries, cracked pepper, bay leaves, rosmary, thyme, sage. and crushed garlic.  for 24hrs

the pheasent just the 1

soy sauce, garlic powder, jack daniels, juniper berries, powdered ginger, treacle, white wine ( reisling ) and fried onion flakes.  rosemary thyme and sage for 24hrs














once again will put photos up as i do them.  just about to put birdies into traeger.

kevin


----------



## les3176 (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the bottlecap "crown"


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good so far, those are some big quail.


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 24, 2011)

i took cowgirl's bacon taters, over to a couple of capsicum.  put the pheasent into the traeger along with the vegies.  set on smoke P4













will let the magik happen here for an hour, then put the quail in.  wondering if i should butterfly them or leave as is

kevin


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 24, 2011)

i left the quail as is. and they are in there with their mate







will leave them alone for about 1.5hrs

here hoping.

kevin


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 25, 2011)

ok this is what it is all about.







first time ever tried game bird.  what a screaming party on the taste buds, 'ey......gunna do this again for sure.







thank-you for looking

kevin


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2011)

Everything looks delicious, Kevin! Great job!


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 25, 2011)

tasty tasty


----------

